# Watchbuys customer service



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I've heard horror stories about Watchbuys customer service. any current thoughts? I have an itch to buy
an EZM3. thanks in advance.


----------



## ohnedich6 (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought a U1 back in 2008 online from them and had no qualms, and approximately 3 weeks ago i bought an EZM3 from them over the phone. Had a pretty nice conversation with the gentleman who worked for them while purchasing the EZM3. I've had nothing but good experiences from Watchbuys when i've dealt with them. Hope this helps.

-Nate


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I've actually had only good experience with them and found them to be very helpful. Just last week they helped me with a question about my EZM3 bracelet, and they went out of their way to get an answer for me. I've also made a few purchases from them, a couple watches and straps, and everything went smoothly. Not to twist your arm or anything, but:


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

I've had nothing but positive experiences with the Watchbuys staff whether it be purchases or after sales questions.

It sounds like other may have had other experiences but I wouldn't be deterred.


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

Never had a problem with them. Bought my U1-T without any issues.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

WB are top drawer. They will take extra time to discuss details, finishes, movements and features if you have any questions. Orders are sent promptly and with appropriate tracking. Highly recommended staff.

The EZM-3 is a great watch, I miss mine quite a lot. I only wish there were an option to delete the numerals on the face for a cleaner look.


----------



## Paul_ (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a smooth transaction when I bought my 856 UTC from them last month, and customer service was knowledgable when I called recently regarding a question about the watch. Excellent watch and customer service. Probably will buy a U1 from them in the near future.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Just bought a sinn strap from them, after attending the LA road show: ordered it via the web site and it arrived in just a few days, no problems at all.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not sure why some folks bad mouth Watchbuys. I've purchased a few pieces over the years and a couple of Sinn's - and I've had only positive experiences. Nice guys, quick shipping, never a problem with any of the watches I've received from them.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had good buying experiences and after sales service from Watchbuys. Questions via email are answered promptly, even over the weekend. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have always had excellent service and pleasant conversations with the good guys at watchbuys. I recommend them highly! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've gotten 2 Sinn's from them. They have always responded to any questions either on the phone or email. They always been polite when I've talked to them on the phone. I would buy from them again.


----------



## Rupert777 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've bought two watches and one strap from them. I've found them to be very helpful, as well as quick with both their responses and shipping.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Two watch purchases, two good experiences with them.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

My third Sinn purchase from Watchbuys arrived today - a 358 Acrylic. Like the previous two transactions, no problems. Fast shipping and friendly, professional customer service.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Two purchases. Great service. Fast delivery. No complaints.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Never bought from them but spoken to them on the phone. One time they were very helpful and nice regarding a Sinn. The other time regarding a Nomos they seemed a little pushy.


----------



## MagnumsGMTMaster (Aug 16, 2012)

I purchased one watch, a leather strap and a deployant clasp from them. All good experiences. They accepted a return of the deployant clasp even though I stripped the threads on it. That's to their credit. However, the clasp wasn't really very good as the slightest extra turn stripped it. So I would have been a little upset if they hadn't taken it back.


----------



## Hijak (Mar 15, 2013)

As a potential buyer of a 103 St Sa this is very reassuring...


----------



## fuseprime (Dec 23, 2012)

I had a question for them and they e-mailed me back the same day. The only issue I have with them is that they don't sell things like a buckle _only_ for the silicone strap or extra bezels or red and white silicone straps. Nothing big, and I'm not sure if that's a problem with them or if it's Sinn that doesn't provide the merch. They're okay in my book.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I've dealt with them a few times and can only second what everybody else here has already said - excellent communication throughout the process. I'd certainly buy from them again.


----------



## Azriel1128 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have bought a sinn u200 from them. Easy no hassle purchase and quick delivery. I've had the watch for 2 months now and no issues. I would do business with them again


----------



## oldmanbert (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought from them Dec 27 , and it did not go well with respect to shipping to Canada , A massive package 11" in by 13" was used to ship a strap and a few pins and screws , the shipping was Fedex , who promise fast shipping for which I paid tooo much , put a note in my box once - to come pick it up across the City and then further out ; only between 5:00 and 6;00M . Customs value was set at $190 US which included the $45 Shipping charge , I complained to Fedex about their promise to do a second attempt and waited all day but they never came . When I called again I was told to just go get it as they did not and would not make a second attempt , by then the "office "in the boonies was closed . another day wasted in getting there during their 1 hour open . When I called Watchbuys they were very nice and sounded concerned and Promised to look in to it , , 5 months have gone by and still no reply from them . I was seriously considering an EZM3 next , but ..........................


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

I had an unpleasant experience with them being very pushy. I won't go into details it would probably get deleted, and I know WUS is not here to talk bad about dealers. Personally I will never buy anything from Watchbuys. I made my purchase the next day from another AD.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

I bought a 556i about three months ago and it was running a consistent +15 seconds a day. After a month or so I called Rob at Watchbuys and he told me to give another couple of weeks to see if it would settle in or not. If it didn't they would have it regulated on their dime.

Low and behold I gave it almost another month, and went away on a trip and left it in my sock drawer for over a week. When I wound it up and started wearing it again, it had settled into +2-+3 seconds a day, amazing???


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I've always had great service from Matt and the rest of the guys from Watchbuys. I've purchased from them a number of times and wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2010)

Good to see the heavy weighting of replies to the positive as I'm considering my first Sinn in the near future. Think I'll have it shipped though to a mail receiver just across the border to avoid some of the little problems that sometimes occur with cross border shipping. It's just easier that way.

Shipping from America to Canada is always a bit of a crapshoot, no matter the courier, everyone has a favorite that someone else hates. Appears as FedEx may be getting into the "brokerage fees" game that UPS is so good at.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

The customer service is 'okayish' - they know they are the only game not just in town but the entire continent (I think). Rob there needs a filter ... he seems to be a loose cannon but overall they do not shy away from doing the right things most times. End of the day, its nothing I would see mentioned in a HBR article or anything I could write home about, if you ask me...

By the way - the post above mentions purchasing - that is their sales function - which is fine. They describe the product best they can and ship the watch fairly quickly. That aspect is not much to complain about - anyone could pick a box, check, and ship. Service comes in when you have a problem or do not like something - how they respond. That is somewhere between mediocre to good.


----------



## rsteninger (May 13, 2012)

ahkeelt said:


> The customer service is 'okayish' - they know they are the only game not just in town but the entire continent (I think). Rob there needs a filter ... he seems to be a loose cannon but overall they do not shy away from doing the right things most times. End of the day, its nothing I would see mentioned in a HBR article or anything I could write home about, if you ask me...
> 
> By the way - the post above mentions purchasing - that is their sales function - which is fine. They describe the product best they can and ship the watch fairly quickly. That aspect is not much to complain about - anyone could pick a box, check, and ship. Service comes in when you have a problem or do not like something - how they respond. That is somewhere between mediocre to good.


100% agree on the Rob comment. I originally purchased my UX in Germany at Sinn. After return to the US I followed with Watchbuys on alternate color silicone straps. The first reply from Rob to my e-mail was quick with the expectation of new stock in one or two months. After two months of not hearing anything (and checking the Website) I sent a follow-up. Never receiving a response I subsequently sent a note to Patrick at Sinn asking if/when the US would get stock. Patrick promptly forwarded my e-mail to Rob who then sent a long note saying he never got my e-mail and believed it must be my Yahoo e-mail account since Yahoo has a reputation for problems (if only I had G-mail!) and I should have called. Now I understand at the time I was not a WB customer but I found the note represented an odd "Customer Service" philosophy for a company in the higher end watch business.

After the reply I called Rob who basically repeated his position in the e-mail and it was hard to get a word in edgewise (no filter). He then said he would add the strap to my account "wish list" and I would get notification when new stock arrived. Never received notification but found/purchased the strap on my own by repeatedly checking their website.

Ultimately I find it odd (understanding I have had limited interaction) that Sinn would give a monopoly to WB for a market as large as North America...


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

rsteninger said:


> .....
> 
> Ultimately I find it odd (understanding I have had limited interaction) that Sinn would give a monopoly to WB for a market as large as North America...


^^ That baffles me as well - how a smart business oriented company miscalculated by so much - a 2 team ex-accountants trying to sell high tech watches....^^


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

In my experience, they are really good about taking your money. Less good about giving it back when there is a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2010)

ahkeelt said:


> The customer service is 'okayish' - they know they are the only game not just in town but the entire continent (I think). Rob there needs a filter ... he seems to be a loose cannon but overall they do not shy away from doing the right things most times. End of the day, its nothing I would see mentioned in a HBR article or anything I could write home about, if you ask me...
> 
> By the way - the post above mentions purchasing - that is their sales function - which is fine. They describe the product best they can and ship the watch fairly quickly. That aspect is not much to complain about - anyone could pick a box, check, and ship. Service comes in when you have a problem or do not like something - how they respond. That is somewhere between mediocre to good.


I kinda understand the part of the process in regards to sales and shipping, and even the after sales service part.

The point of only one retailer in North America kinda does lend itself to Watchbuys only has to try so hard to please customers, take it or leave it. However, to be fair to anyone that serves the public, some customers may unwittingly ask for the level of service they receive just by how they request after sales service. You can try to make each person happy with their purchase, and sometimes you just can't, and occasionally, there isn't much effort expended.

Being that I am not likely to find myself in Germany anytime soon, and I am not going to make that trip just to purchase at Sinn, my only option is Watchbuys and gamble on my satisfaction in regards to my purchase, or go the private sales route. Or skip Sinn watches altogether and only consider what the local jewellers have available. And also take a chance on service after the sale should I require it.

What to do? I guess all you can do is assemble as much info as possible, and then make a go/no go decision.


----------



## Dane17 (Sep 24, 2013)

Last month I purchased a sinn 103 klassik online from them. The next day I received a courteous phone call thanking me for my purchase and explaining their return policy. The watch arrived in about 3 days despite it being around the holidays. 

I had had no issues with my purchase and was pleasantly surprised both by the prompt shipping and diligent phone call.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Purchased a Stowa Prodiver from them several years ago. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Dane17 said:


> Last month I purchased a sinn 103 klassik online from them. The next day I received a courteous phone call thanking me for my purchase and explaining their return policy. The watch arrived in about 3 days despite it being around the holidays.
> 
> I had had no issues with my purchase and was pleasantly surprised both by the prompt shipping and diligent phone call.


I had a nearly identical experience last month myself when I bought my 856 UTC.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I started this thread. since then, I've bought two watches from watch buys.com, & the service was great.


----------



## Dillard17 (Dec 25, 2013)

I had a really positive experience with them last month and ended up getting a 358. Being new to the world of watches, one of them (think his name was Matt?) was extremely patient with me and spent over an hour answering my noob questions. He was never pushy, never rude and never acted as if he wanted to get off the phone, which frankly, I wouldn't have blamed him. When I called back to order about an hour later after thinking about it, he was on another call and transfered my call to one of the owners who was on the road (and literally in his car). He too spent another 1/2 hr answering more questions and I remember hims saying "at the end of the day, we want our customers to be completely satisfied which is why we have a 3 day return policy and which is why we are always here to spend time with people on the phone". I ordered the watch and it arrived the next morning. I've read a lot of posts on this site where people say that the buying experience is part of the allure of their watches and I'm happy that my first watch buying experience was fantastic and I have Watchbuys (and all of you for your pre-purchase insight) to thank for that...


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

I placed an order with them yesterday at 3:51 pm for a Sinn U1 SDR on rubber, a leather strap, and a bracelet. I got call from them less than 10 minutes later verifying my mailing address and explaining the return policy, and asking that I generally try not to return the watch in a used condition. They also said since I got my order in by 4 pm, I would get my watch the next day (today)! I received it all this morning. So I am now the proud owner of a U1 SDR. I did unwrap everything, I am not returning it. Still have to size the rubber. 

I cannot speak to any customer service concerning returns or problems with the items. I would use them again, and not just because they are an exclusive Sinn dealer.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had nothing but positive experiences with the fellas at Watchbuys. I have asked many questions and always received prompt and courteous responses. My orders have always been completed correctly and promptly and I have always received the ordered items within the estimated time. Great guys and, as far as I am concerned, great customer service.


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

They sent me a dud on a $3,500 watch. Chrono wouldn't work and amplitude was way low. Refused to replace the watch but insisted on repairing it in Germany. That's a hassle... I was not happy but played along when Rob (who does not let you get a word in or deviate from his talking points) offered to extend the warranty. It came back and and a hand came off. Again he absolutely would not replace the watch but would only repair it, this time by RGM. It came back perfect. I would be very hesitant to buy another watch from WB.


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'm not sure why some folks bad mouth Watchbuys. I've purchased a few pieces over the years and a couple of Sinn's - and I've had only positive experiences. Nice guys, quick shipping, never a problem with any of the watches I've received from them.


I was considering purchasing a Sinn recently. A friend did buy a 103 Klassik. Apparently the watch stopped working on the day it was received. Sent back to Watchbuys. Purchase price refunded with no explanation on what fault was found with the watch.

I don't know about you but that pretty much helped me make up my mind on what I won't buy next.....


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Daytona12 said:


> I was considering purchasing a Sinn recently. A friend did buy a 103 Klassik. Apparently the watch stopped working on the day it was received. Sent back to Watchbuys. Purchase price refunded with no explanation on what fault was found with the watch.
> 
> I don't know about you but that pretty much helped me make up my mind on what I won't buy next.....


Yeah, that sounds like a really bad experience. Your friend received a watch that didn't work, sent it back to WatchBuys and he got all of his money back, without any hassle. Terrible experience.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Monopoly never breeds excellent customer service. If Sinn appoints another American AD, we would then be able to say if customer service is good or not. Till then its "excellent" - if you get my drift. ;-)


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

I just bought a 556A from WatchBuys and they have been very quick to respond to my inquiries, and overall very good to deal with so far.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Daytona12 said:


> I was considering purchasing a Sinn recently. A friend did buy a 103 Klassik. Apparently the watch stopped working on the day it was received. Sent back to Watchbuys. Purchase price refunded with no explanation on what fault was found with the watch.
> 
> I don't know about you but that pretty much helped me make up my mind on what I won't buy next.....


Watchbuys is the dealer, they are not the service center. They would have had to send the watch to RGM, wait for about a month till it was the watches time in cue, to be attended too to find out what was wrong. Would you rather wait that long to get an explanation, or would you rather just get a refund?


----------



## benjaminhenryatc (Dec 8, 2013)

I read this thread yesterday, 20 minutes before making my first ever Watchbuys purchase. Sinn 103! However, I have spoken to them several times through their website online chat and via phone. As soon as I made the purchase, they called me, referenced the person I had been working with, and called me to go over the purchase I had just made. I'd say that was pretty good. I've only had one other online purchase go that well, and that was for shoes, so not really applicable. I was impressed. Good customer service so far, however, I may not be too thrilled after the 25 business day expected wait time, but that really isn't Watchbuys fault. 

I HAVE NO PATIENCE!!


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

I had my 556i start running +25 seconds a day, and Rob at Watchbuys authorized me sending it to RGM for service on their nickel. The Watchbuys notified me last week that RGM had the watch in cue to be serviced, and yesterday they called and told me the watch had been serviced, oiled, regulated, sealed with new gaskets and pressure tested. It was then tested for the proper regulation for another two days, and I supposedly will get it back sometime next week. 

I have had nothing but great service from them.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

benjaminhenryatc said:


> I read this thread yesterday, 20 minutes before making my first ever Watchbuys purchase. Sinn 103! However, I have spoken to them several times through their website online chat and via phone. As soon as I made the purchase, they called me, referenced the person I had been working with, and called me to go over the purchase I had just made. I'd say that was pretty good. I've only had one other online purchase go that well, and that was for shoes, so not really applicable. I was impressed. Good customer service so far, however, I may not be too thrilled after the 25 business day expected wait time, but that really isn't Watchbuys fault.
> 
> I HAVE NO PATIENCE!!


Why do you have to wait, don't they have the watch in stock?


----------



## benjaminhenryatc (Dec 8, 2013)

CombatMarine said:


> Why do you have to wait, don't they have the watch in stock?


Not the 103 acrylic. They gave me 2 options: prepay, which would make sure I received one as soon as they were back in stock, or to put my name on a waiting list, which was hit or miss. This isn't the first time i've had to wait for a watch.


----------



## Dillard17 (Dec 25, 2013)

I recently had an issue with my newly purchased 358 from Watchbuys where one of the pushers would stick on the chronograph. With the watch less than a month old, I called them up and they immediately emailed me a prepaid Fed Ex shipping label to send the watch to RGM for service at their expense. Within 2 weeks, the watch was back to me from RGM and everything works as it's supposed to. Didn't cost me a dime. Could not be happier with how both Watchbuys and RGM handled the situation.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Bought my 356 from WB. I live in Canadia. Shipped here fine. No problems or issues with WB.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Their return policy makes me very reluctant to buy from them. Three days unworn?! There is about a 0% chance of me ever making it to a road show, and I can't see being stuck with a $3k watch I never had a chance to try on before I bought it.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

DrGonzo said:


> Their return policy makes me very reluctant to buy from them. Three days unworn?! There is about a 0% chance of me ever making it to a road show, and I can't see being stuck with a $3k watch I never had a chance to try on before I bought it.


Then buy used and flip if you don't like it.


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

I've made 3 watch purchases with them. No hassles; I was 100% satisfied each time. Anytime I've emailed a question, whether or not relating to my purchases, I received a reply or phone call _within minutes_. I'm glad they put on the road shows since they don't have a retail walk-in shop.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

DrGonzo said:


> Their return policy makes me very reluctant to buy from them. Three days unworn?! There is about a 0% chance of me ever making it to a road show, and I can't see being stuck with a $3k watch I never had a chance to try on before I bought it.


Think of it this way. How would you feel if you got a $3000 watch from them that wasn't in new condition? Say it was obvious someone else removed the stickers and tried it on. You wouldn't be too happy about that either.

I thought about returning my UX when I first got it. I called them and they were fine with me returning it. I slept on it and ended up happily keeping it though.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

I've bought 3 Sinn, a Thomas Ninchritz, a Nomos, a Dornbluth, and a Temption from watchbuys. The Temption had postal trauma (broken movement) but my money was refunded quickly and without trouble. Next year I will be buying another Nomos from watchbuys and look forward to it.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

ads75 said:


> Think of it this way. How would you feel if you got a $3000 watch from them that wasn't in new condition? Say it was obvious someone else removed the stickers and tried it on. You wouldn't be too happy about that either.
> 
> I thought about returning my UX when I first got it. I called them and they were fine with me returning it. I slept on it and ended up happily keeping it though.


That actually did occur to me, but I'd rather have a "new" watch that had been worn (not refurbished and sold as new) than decide whether to keep it without wearing it (only around the house with the tags on) for a week or so.

As to buying used and flipping, which I would prefer anyway, the models I'm interested in are not that easy to find used. Where I live ADs don't really exist for many more popular brands, but I could see making a trip to the store to try on a watch I'm interested in when in Chicago, for example. However this is not an option for Sinn in the foreseeable future.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the middle of trading for a 556i. There is an issue when manually winding the watch, the crown seems to jump teeth about once every full turn. It was purchased new on March '14 from WatchBuys, so the warranty is still in effect (I guess it transfers to new owner). 

My question is, do I send the watch to WB for return to Germany and repair under warranty? Will they tell me to pound sand up my /\ss or what? I don't want to complete this trade until I know the watch is repairable under warranty with none of the warranty tomfoolery that sometimes happens. I'll call them tomorrow, just getting a baseline of experience from members here for now.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I finally bought a Sinn and must come back to this thread to say Rob was extremely helpful and prompt. (Will post pics when it arrives).


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Are we all simply glazing over the point some are making here?

Imagine a world where no artificially imposed restrictions applied. This world is one where any AD anywhere in the world could sell to anyone anywhere. Then in that instance one would be able to purchase a Sinn priced "X" incl. VAT for (0.81*X)*1.15)*1.1 where 1.15 is today's USD/Euro rate and 1.1 is the 10% import duty (even though one only pays $60 max usually). So that works out to be $102 for X=€100. 

Watchbuys will charge - for the same €100 - this: 0.81*X x 1.30 x 1.1 x 1.08 = $125
where 1.3 is the Fx rate, 1.1 is customs, 1.08 is sales tax in the US

thats a 23% extra. So on a $2000 watch that works out to be $460. 

Now ow if you make an extra $460 and let's say you also spend $25 for FEdex costs - your pure profit is $435 

for or an extra $435 are we really this naive to get so excited about a nice long discussion, flawless delivery, or speedy no questions asked return. 

par at for the course if you ask me. Or cost of a monopoly.

Add another AD in the US and I can bet you will see the price normalize to worldwide levels. what's more maybe Rob will also talk a bit less - and let the customer get his point across. 

Any AD overseas that one can try - I know they are worried Sinn,s heavyhandedness will bring the wrath.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I have bought a watch and strap on separate occasions, and both times WB delivered just as promised. no issues from my (limited) experience 

@watchbuys.....please bring a roadshow to Atlanta!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Their prices might stink, but the customer service I've had from them as just a potential customer has been stellar. Spoke with both Matt and Rob yesterday by phone, and both were courteous and helpful. Purchased a rubber and teg'd deployant for my U1T SDR.


----------



## nrivas723 (Oct 6, 2014)

Would Watchbuys have Sinn Spring bars available? i'm needing one for my 856.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

nrivas723 said:


> Would Watchbuys have Sinn Spring bars available? i'm needing one for my 856.


I'll bet these guys would know:

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/WatchBuys-Contact-Us-d31.htm


----------

